# Newbies 2008 Adria Twin...got it today!!!



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

After 2 weeks in the waiting, we have picked up our new baby today and she's now snuggly tucked up on her new harstanding at the top of the garden. OH has sunk one of those concreted fold down posts in to keep her fairly secure(until we get the gates fitted).

Well it's 12.15 in the morning and I can't sleep, in fact don't even feel tired!

Our daughter ran us to the showroom, in her little Corsa, which meant that OH and I could take the maiden trip together. After the usual paperwork, we drove her away. It all seems unreal at the moment 8O as we havn't even tried a motorhome before.  But there's no denying it now, as she sits at the top of the garden and in the full moon for all to see.....she's ours. I think we'll be OK though as she fits the bill exactly.

OH has MS, but we still love to travel about. In the past, he'd sleep in the car because of the fatigue and I'd walk the dogs for an hour of so to give him some quiet time and that was hardly ideal. This way, with the van, he can sleep well on the fixed bed, we'll have the dogs with us and we'll all have the comforts of home of course.

so no turning back on a lovely trip anymore when we can keep going.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done, Vivvy. I can understand your excitement - although we've been motorhoming for over a year now, I'm still excited as heck about picking up our new baby in just over a week.

I'm sure you'll be delighted with it, and it sounds like it'll be a fantastic improvement to your leisure time  

Gerald


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Vivvy, why don't you sleep in the new van for the night  Just pretend that you are somewhere exotic. Hope you both enjoy your pride and joy.

Nick.


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Sleep in it!!!!! Well maybe, but not tonight....it's freezing out there and we've yet to buy a pig tail,gas bottles, or anything else similiarly strange to us. :?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Welcome to the site and to motorhoming. I am sure you will enjoy your new hobby no end. 
Am I right in assuming you are a lady bus driver? If that is the case a motorhome will be no problem for you. I hope your OH can now enjoy the many trips you will make.

Safe travels

Steve


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Congratulations.

It's a great feeling when you get your first van. We have a disabled daughter and motorhoming has been ideal for us. We can't now remeber life without one.

Good luck and have many years of fun. And don't forget to keep using MHF.

Tim & Gillian


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thx everyone and no I'm not a pro bus driver, but I will be the driver of , the Twin, hence, Lbusdriver. I must emphasise the *L*


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Congratulations on the new baby! If you're having trouble sleeping try reading all the manuals, it works for me everytime, even in the morning! Must be getting old or summat. :roll:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Manuals?
What manuals?
Andy


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

Before you buy gas bottles, give some thought to Gaslow, so you can fill up at petrol stations and don't have to heave heavy bottles into a small space. Or think about doing what we have done, and have an LPG tank fitted underneath the van so you can use the gas bottle cupboard for something else. My husband is a bit incapacitated too, so I need all the easy ways of doing things that I can find.

F'rinstance, our cassette is the old type without wheels, so I have one of those fold up plastic carts to take the cassette to the emptying point.

Enjoy.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Talking of gas bottles, we only have a little 907 Camping Gaz in our van. It ran out a few weeks back when we were on Bunree CC site just south of Fort William. Unfortunately the warden had sold their only stock 907 the previous day.
We eventually found a replacement, having called at all sorts of places in the area, at the C&CC site near Oban. It worked out that we'd driven 44 miles just to get a gas bottle!
According to our van converters website they now offer Gaslow on new vans like ours for £347. Is that a competitive price?
Andy


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Congratulations on your purchase, I can understand your excitement, bet you keep looking out of the window admiring it. Hope you have lots of fun, days out can be extended as you have all your facilities with you now, hope you travel to lots of nice places. If you have any queries post away on this forum. 
Dawn


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Hope that you have loads of happy times in your Twin. If you have any Twin questions, just ask, there are several Twin owners on MHF.


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone, this forum has been and will prove to be priceless.

3 questions for the Twin owners really;
We have bought a gaslow bottle and all the workings for it. It seems that because the bottles on the Twin are kept in a gas locker at the back, that we'll have to use a bracket for the regulator and open the back door to refill, rather than an exterior filler? Is this what other Twins have done and has this worked OK? We will see how we go and if we need another bottle for longer trips, say to France as planned next year, we will buy another then and the automatic adapter of course. 

Also, there does not seem to be a Fiat handbook for the engine. What type of oil should I be using?

Rust on the engine due to water inclution? Do I ask my dealer, or go straight to Fiat, as there seems to be a bit of rust in the valley around the injectors?

In anticipation, thanks.


----------

